# What are you about to work on?



## slyfox

I thought I would start a topic like Gwynevere's What are you about to do? topic in Just for Fun. It seems like it would fit good in Goal Setting. Before you go off SAS post what you are going to do or work on. Try to keep it goal related or something else you have trouble motivating yourself to do. You can then report back on if you really did it and how it turned out.

So what are you about to work on?

I'm going to work on cleaning/organizing in my house


----------



## Tasdel

Well right now I'm about to sleep . But in all seriousness I need to work on my homework. I'll study after work tomorrow.. And after working out :O. I'll check back tomorrow.
Did you get your house all cleaned? And I do have trouble motivating myself sometimes. Good thread post.


----------



## sad vlad

Getting out of the bed. It takes a hard work.


----------



## slyfox

Tasdel said:


> Well right now I'm about to sleep . But in all seriousness I need to work on my homework. I'll study after work tomorrow.. And after working out :O. I'll check back tomorrow.
> Did you get your house all cleaned? And I do have trouble motivating myself sometimes. Good thread post.


I only did about 15 minutes of cleaning. I did an hours worth earlier in the day so I didn't do too bad. Good luck with the homework! Thanks it seemed like a great topic for goal setting.



sad vlad said:


> Getting out of the bad. It takes a hard work.


Ok  Good luck. Know there are a lot of days I'd rather just keep sleeping than wake up. If you meant the "bad" good luck on that too 

I'm thinking of forcing myself out of the house and heading to a river that is a ways away for rockhounding. The river is pretty shallow along the shore and I got some mud boots as a gift so I'm hoping to be able to travel upstream a ways. Hoping to find petrified wood, unakite, jasper, or agate. It doesn't seem to be in a flood area but if I change my mind I'll resume cleaning instead.


----------



## sad vlad

slyfox said:


> "bad"



Lack of attention. I was still half asleep. I corrected it now.

It's your fault anyway: different words with similar pronunciation.  No such thing in my language. You pronounce words as they are written.


----------



## slyfox

Ok lol thought you might of meant depression or something by the bad. 

I'm about to leave. If the river turns out unsafe there is a restaurant I like in the area. Glad they have a drive thru because I'm not super clean(don't see point of cleaning when I'm going to be sweating while wading in a river) and I'd be anxious going in


----------



## sad vlad

slyfox said:


> I'm about to leave. If the river turns out unsafe there is a restaurant I like in the area. Glad they have a drive thru because I'm not super clean(don't see point of cleaning when I'm going to be sweating while wading in a river) and I'd be anxious going in


Have fun. Must be very relaxing.


----------



## MrKappa

taxes... work... research... then a diy project...


----------



## Sean8988

My goal for today is overcome the fear that im getting old.Stupid goal i know but its getting me downn alot lol.Good luck on all your goals


----------



## slyfox

sad vlad said:


> Have fun. Must be very relaxing.


Thanks, wasn't too relaxing though. Were walkers at the park by the river and there was a cop who drove through when I got there and I was worried he might wonder what I was up to. I do think it could be relaxing if I had a more secluded spot though(had originally planned to head upstream away from the park). The river was a little higher than I expected and muddy so I didn't do much aside from test out the boots a little in shallow water. Trip was a waste but I guess it was good that I tried even though the walkers made me anxious. Also I was too early for the restaurant 



MrKappa said:


> taxes... work... research... then a diy project...


Good luck. What kind of project if you don't mind me asking?



Sean8988 said:


> My goal for today is overcome the fear that im getting old.Stupid goal i know but its getting me downn alot lol.Good luck on all your goals


Good luck. Know I feel depressed too about my age, or at least that I wasted a lot of years.


----------



## slyfox

I'm about to go on a short walk with my dad.


----------



## slyfox

Only did 14 minutes of walking but guess at least I got out of the house for a bit


----------



## lala231

*Social*

I am currently in the process of getting rid of my old reputation do weird girl who thinks she's Russian and stalks people.:no
Changing that old garbage into someone that is ''cool" and has tons if friends. In other words try a achieve a higher "social status"... Wish me luck


----------



## slyfox

lala231 said:


> I am currently in the process of getting rid of my old reputation do weird girl who thinks she's Russian and stalks people.:no
> Changing that old garbage into someone that is ''cool" and has tons if friends. In other words try a achieve a higher "social status"... Wish me luck


Good luck


----------



## soy sauce on toast

Language learning! I keep up with my German EVERY day, but I'd like to progress with others. It's about my time my Hungarian and Italian are brought up to scratch...


----------



## anxious87

Evaluate the negative thoughts I had today in an attempt to turn them into positive ones


----------



## slyfox

Good luck to both of you!

I'm about to log off, clean, and return some cans to Walmart for their deposit. I've been letting too many cans collect here.


----------



## slyfox

Returned 114 cans and did 37 minutes of cleaning. If I stick to the 8 hrs of cleaning goal I set in the Start your Day Here topic, I might actually get the house to a point that I'm mostly happy.


----------



## slyfox

Right now I'm logging off to pay the cable bill in person, return more cans, and do some cleaning when I get back. It is ridiculous how many cans I've let accumulate. Guess at least I'm working to get them out of here


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i must wait 1 month to the doctors appointment. holy [email protected]@k! i must wait
1 F##king month. it is too [email protected]@king long.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Looking for another job. I don't even care if I have to take a pay cut.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Right now I'm logging off to pay the cable bill in person, return more cans, and do some cleaning when I get back. It is ridiculous how many cans I've let accumulate. Guess at least I'm working to get them out of here


Did everything including cleaning my car some. Returned another 124 cans  I still have a lot to go. I have a real pop problem.



lifeimpossible123 said:


> i must wait 1 month to the doctors appointment. holy [email protected]@k! i must wait
> 1 F##king month. it is too [email protected]@king long.


Good luck. Not sure what type of doctor you mean, but I have to wait another month for my next psychiatrist appointment too. He won't take my insurance until it changes in June.



RelinquishedHell said:


> Looking for another job. I don't even care if I have to take a pay cut.


Good luck. Hope the pay cut isn't necessary. Know I really hated the conditions at my old job and the way they were treating me.


----------



## slyfox

Come on, no one seems to reply back on how they did :b If it is because it didn't go well don't feel bad about sharing. I'm doing good on this topic, but I fail a ton on the Start Your Day Here topic.

I also intended this topic to be posting about what you are going to work on right now and not sure if everyone has understood that. Basically, the same as the topic I linked but focusing on things you are doing to improve your life. Not sure if I wasn't clear enough explaining. Either way if this topic helps you, even if you aren't using it the intended way, it is still a good thing 

Right now, I'm going off SAS and am going to spend at least 2 hours cleaning, working on art, or studying rocks and minerals.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Right now, I'm going off SAS and am going to spend at least 2 hours cleaning, working on art, or studying rocks and minerals.


Went on World of Warcraft at first and wasted a bunch of time. Ended up getting 27 mins of cleaning done though. Feeling hungry so going to call it quits for now.


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231

Going to school -.-


----------



## slyfox

I'm about to do some drawing practice and maybe a little cleaning


----------



## slyfox

Was lazy and just relaxed. Did a very pathetic amount of cleaning


----------



## Fonts

I have decided that I think I want to pursue journalism, so I am going to work on setting up an online blog and planning out how I want to approach this.


----------



## VividImagination

I'm going to listen to 2/3 episodes of the Night Vale podcast, and then watch a few more episodes of Yu-Gi-Oh Duel Monsters GX! 

After that.. well, homework probably. :no


----------



## Fonts

Fonts said:


> I have decided that I think I want to pursue journalism, so I am going to work on setting up an online blog and planning out how I want to approach this.


Now I am heavily procrastinating :no


----------



## slyfox

Fonts said:


> Now I am heavily procrastinating :no


I do too much of that myself. Good luck with the blog though 

I'm about to log off and see if I can still achieve my two hours of productivity goal for today with only about two and a half hours left in the day. No breaks for me


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> I'm about to log off and see if I can still achieve my two hours of productivity goal for today with only about two and a half hours left in the day. No breaks for me


I just barely got the two hours in. I had hoped for more today but am glad I at least forced myself to stick to my goal. I did 45 mins of drawing practice(mostly figure drawing and skulls), 47 mins cleaning, and 31 mins researching rocks/minerals(read a book).


----------



## slyfox

I'm about to work on drawing practice before I go back to bed


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> I'm about to work on drawing practice before I go back to bed


Only did 15 minutes of practice with drawing skulls. Is frustrating how bad I am with teeth. I'll do the rest of my practice later.


----------



## Julesp

Yesterday while trying to sleep I got an idea for making educational material for my field where I work on.

The material that's currently being used in the field is mostly created by a small group of lawyers who are profiting immensely and there are really no alternatives for people to use.

I also consider that material kind of badly designed for someone who wants to learn, so I today started working on creating drafts that are designed for people to learn as well as possible.

I planned on putting them all on the web for people to see and I'm sure there will be lots of demand for it!

I've estimated that it will take at least several months to create them, depending of course how thorough I want to be, so this will be kind of a long project for me to be working on.



slyfox said:


> I'm about to work on drawing practice before I go back to bed


Awesome, I was learning to draw a while ago and I really enjoyed it. The starting part however was always a bit hard.

Stay active!


----------



## Darktower776

I'm planning on cleaning up my room some more before going to work, and maybe going out to eat lunch instead of scrounging around home to find something to eat.


----------



## slyfox

Darktower776 said:


> I'm planning on cleaning up my room some more before going to work, and maybe going out to eat lunch instead of scrounging around home to find something to eat.


Good luck, I still have a ton of cleaning I need to do :cry



Julesp said:


> Yesterday while trying to sleep I got an idea for making educational material for my field where I work on.
> 
> The material that's currently being used in the field is mostly created by a small group of lawyers who are profiting immensely and there are really no alternatives for people to use.
> 
> I also consider that material kind of badly designed for someone who wants to learn, so I today started working on creating drafts that are designed for people to learn as well as possible.
> 
> I planned on putting them all on the web for people to see and I'm sure there will be lots of demand for it!
> 
> I've estimated that it will take at least several months to create them, depending of course how thorough I want to be, so this will be kind of a long project for me to be working on.


Good luck  Hope you have a lot of success with it.



Julesp said:


> Awesome, I was learning to draw a while ago and I really enjoyed it. The starting part however was always a bit hard.


Not sure if you meant that you think I'm just starting or when you were starting. The sad part is I'm not lol I've been into drawing since being a little kid and took a lot of art classes. I think I should be a lot better for my age. It's depressing going on a place like DeviantArt and seeing teenagers draw way better than me. At some point in my teens I hit a plateau and it seems like my progress has been slow ever since.

Glad you enjoyed learning  You should keep at it if you really enjoy it.


----------



## A51XF

I'm about to work with the Skyrim creation kit. I like modding my Skyrim game and I would like to make my own mods eventually. So I'm going to work on Loki's Tomb tutorial a little more tonight. So far I have the basic layout done and now I'm going to work on the clutter tutorial.


----------



## slyfox

Have fun!

I'm about to get back to work on cleaning and drawing practice. Running out of time before the day ends. Still have over an hour and a half to go


----------



## Darktower776

Well started it, but didn't get the cleaning done. Good luck on your cleaning and drawing practice, slyfox.


----------



## A51XF

This is all I'm doing for tonight.


----------



## A51XF

slyfox said:


> Have fun!
> 
> I'm about to get back to work on cleaning and drawing practice. Running out of time before the day ends. Still have over an hour and a half to go


Post some drawings if you get a chance. You must have one messy place. I always see you posting about cleaning. :b


----------



## silvermoon

Tomorrow I will call and get estimates for fixing my floor and clean my kitchen and bird cages. Pay at least my hoa bill and hopefully go for a walk.


----------



## Darktower776

A51XF said:


> This is all I'm doing for tonight.


Skyrim. I just recently got back into playing myself on PS3. I had played the hell out of it back when it came out but I got so side tracked doing side quests and obtaining dragon shouts that I got bored of the game before completing the main quest.

Then that PS3 died. lol. So now I've started a new game and I'm trying to finish the main quest before doing so many other side stuff and betting bored of the game again.

My character is an male Imperial with a focus on magic and sword.
How about you?


----------



## sad vlad

Work. Many papers to deal with.


----------



## bewilderedminerals

Planning to donate some old clothes, go biking, and work on some music and creative stuff.


----------



## slyfox

Darktower776 said:


> Well started it, but didn't get the cleaning done. Good luck on your cleaning and drawing practice, slyfox.


Thanks, I got some done but not as much as I had planned for yesterday. Good that you got started. I wish I could get everything done in my house



A51XF said:


> Post some drawings if you get a chance. You must have one messy place. I always see you posting about cleaning. :b


Yeah we have way too much for the size of the house. Most of the remaining work is organizing and throwing away what I can.

Maybe someday on the drawings. I'm always self-conscious of my drawings and most of what I do now are practice doodles mixed in with blind contour drawings, etc. I probably should do more drawings where I worry about quality. I've wanted to post some pics of my stone carvings but I haven't made many so far and there is really only one I like.

I've never played Skyrim, but it's looking good 



silvermoon said:


> Tomorrow I will call and get estimates for fixing my floor and clean my kitchen and bird cages. Pay at least my hoa bill and hopefully go for a walk.


I took a look at your posts to see what happened. It sounded like things were very bad, but I hope the estimates aren't too high. Good luck with things.



bewilderedminerals said:


> Planning to donate some old clothes, go biking, and work on some music and creative stuff.


Sounds like a fun day. Good luck


----------



## A51XF

Darktower776 said:


> My character is an male Imperial with a focus on magic and sword.
> How about you?


I play a Kajiit stealth character that is also on the imperials side. I have a modified skill tree that gives me camouflage when wearing dark armor. Lock picking is also a lot harder now. I basically use the sneak tree and I use a lot of poisons on my daggers. I have the PS3 version too but I never play it now that I have a decent gaming PC. I like sneaky stealthy characters the most. I also play on legendary difficulty so I have to run and hide a lot.


----------



## slyfox

I don't feel it but going off SAS to work on something. Will probably be cleaning or drawing practice.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> I don't feel it but going off SAS to work on something. Will probably be cleaning or drawing practice.


Instead ate, wasted time online, and went to bed. Did only 8 minutes of cleaning when I woke up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

About to cook some of my Bonito I caught. I'm gonna make my own Teriyaki sauce with Sake.


----------



## Perkins

Gonna bake some cookies.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


> Gonna bake some cookies.


I'm gonna bake you some cookies <3


----------



## millenniumman75

I baked brownies. It's dry, but I left it in the toaster oven, too :stu


----------



## slyfox

I'm about to go grocery shopping. I'm going to take some cans back and tidy up my car some as well.

Update an hour later: Gathered pop cans to take back but got distracted by SAS after. Hopefully leaving soon


----------



## mirya

i'm about to work on getting high with the medications I have at hand


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> I'm about to go grocery shopping. I'm going to take some cans back and tidy up my car some as well.


Completed. Only did a little car cleaning


----------



## slyfox

Right now, I'm going to clean


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Right now, I'm going to clean


Did over 20 minutes worth, now back to do more...


----------



## HelpfulHero

Being more friendly and outgoing again in a "real" way, being more responsible, using my time more wisely, getting a bartender/sales job, quit smoking, getting my engineering degree, having more sex in my life and maybe a great relationship if I am lucky, earning more $$$ ... quite a list lol.


----------



## Zashlin

do my homework which Ill probably do tomorrow in 4th period so nvm. I always procrastinate *sigh* Imma start cooking dinner


----------



## cybernaut

Many things this summer:

1.Studying for the GRE exam to get my Masters Degree and a scholarship
2.Not being on this site all summer (already accomplishing this)
3.Researching Grad Schools
4.Reducing the severity of my anxiety
5. My foreign languages
6. Cleaning, cooking, a bit of writing
7. Improving my driving as a new driver (already accomplishing this)
8. Being a better video gamer.I've been slacking due to school.


----------



## slyfox

Right now, I'm going to work on a little cleaning. would rather go to bed though


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Right now, I'm going to work on a little cleaning. would rather go to bed though


Only did 16 minutes worth. Feeling dead tired


----------



## slyfox

About to head to my parents to get some help with problems I'm having with my medical coverage. Rather take a nap but forcing myself


----------



## cj66

A response.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> About to head to my parents to get some help with problems I'm having with my medical coverage. Rather take a nap but forcing myself


Worked on it but need to re-apply


----------



## AlchemyFire

I have to get a calculus assignment done but I'm epicly procrastinating ... again.


----------



## ev29

I'm going to go make something to eat, then clean my room. Then I'll be back here for the next step!


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> I'm going to go make something to eat, then clean my room. Then I'll be back here for the next step!


Done. Now I'm going to run a bath and read some more of this procrastination book.


----------



## slyfox

ev29 said:


> Done. Now I'm going to run a bath and read some more of this procrastination book.


Good job, I need to clean more. What procrastination book? Would probably be useful for me lol


----------



## tea111red

I need to clean my disaster of a room, too. I've been watching videos on YouTube of people cleaning their rooms to help motivate me to start, lol.


----------



## slyfox

tea111red said:


> I need to clean my disaster of a room, too. I've been watching videos on YouTube of people cleaning their rooms to help motivate me to start, lol.


lol I might need to give that a try


----------



## ev29

slyfox said:


> Good job, I need to clean more. What procrastination book? Would probably be useful for me lol


Thanks, it feels much better once you get it done  The book's called _Solving the Procrastination Puzzle_ by T.A. Pychyl. Someone in the Student section of this forum told me about it and I saw it had really good reviews so I immediately downloaded it to my kindle and started it a couple of days ago and I'm almost finished (it's not too long so you could probs finish it in a couple of hours). So far it's really helpful, I'm glad I got it.

Now I'm going to read a bit more from it, and then do a quick tidy of my room and start on my uni work.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Now I'm going to read a bit more from it, and then do a quick tidy of my room and start on my uni work.


Done. But I'm at that point where I feel like taking a break but I know if I do it will extend into most of the day, and there's still so much more to get done :/

Maybe I'll just switch tasks for a bit. I'm going to fold my washing and then get stuck into some lectures.


----------



## ilsr

need to clean up my whole apt. like a moved in mess. why can't it look like
those ad or magazine shots. a clean homey looking place.


----------



## MrNormal

Updating and finalizing my CV. I want it to be as good as I can get it.


----------



## slyfox

ev29 said:


> Thanks, it feels much better once you get it done  The book's called _Solving the Procrastination Puzzle_ by T.A. Pychyl. Someone in the Student section of this forum told me about it and I saw it had really good reviews so I immediately downloaded it to my kindle and started it a couple of days ago and I'm almost finished (it's not too long so you could probs finish it in a couple of hours). So far it's really helpful, I'm glad I got it.
> 
> Now I'm going to read a bit more from it, and then do a quick tidy of my room and start on my uni work.


Thanks I'll look into it


----------



## A Void Ant

My current home improvement project is getting my lawn's irrigation system to proper working order. My current self-improvement project is not letting my negative thoughts get the best of me.


----------



## Ckg2011

*BMX*

Feeble Grind to 180 Out

Bunny Hop to Fakie Feeble Grind to 180 Out

Bunny Hop to Double Peg Grind to 180 Out

Ghost Feeble

Bunny Hop Opposite 180


----------



## Ywasi

I need to clean my room (of strewn objects) and scrap the chipped paint on my wall so I can paint a mural later on.


----------



## slyfox

Ywasi said:


> I need to clean my room (of strewn objects) and scrap the chipped paint on my wall so I can paint a mural later on.


Sounds fun, I've wanted to paint a mural in my house.

I'm about to work on a stone carving


----------



## slyfox

About to go out to pay the rent. Time to stop procrastinating


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> About to go out to pay the rent. Time to stop procrastinating


Paid the rent and even went inside the bank that collects


----------



## Fonts

Hello .

Tomorrow I plan on starting a new diet and workout schedule. I've never stuck more than a few days to one of these (I am pathetic) but I'm really going to try my best and stick with it this time. That is what I'm going to be working on and focusing the most. I want to become a healthier, happier person.


----------



## slyfox

Fonts said:


> Hello .
> 
> Tomorrow I plan on starting a new diet and workout schedule. I've never stuck more than a few days to one of these (I am pathetic) but I'm really going to try my best and stick with it this time. That is what I'm going to be working on and focusing the most. I want to become a healthier, happier person.


Good luck  Hope you do a good job of keeping to it. I've been eating at least a serving of vegetables once everyday, but I haven't done much else.

After I eat I'm going to work on cleaning or drawing.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> After I eat I'm going to work on cleaning or drawing.


I spent a long time on SAS before finally eating. Didn't do much cleaning, but forced myself to do at least a little.


----------



## Fonts

slyfox said:


> Good luck  Hope you do a good job of keeping to it.


Thanks. It's nice to see a little encouragement; it always helps! We will see what I can do today, and I will report back tonight on how my first day went.


----------



## Fonts

Hey guys, I did pretty good! Hoping for another good day of the same today.


----------



## Dan iel

Going to keep exercising, I've probably been the most fit i've been in my life. I want to start working on gaining more strength and get good at long distance running.

I want to get better at what I do but my social anxiety and paranoia makes it really difficult. I am not confident enough in myself to believe in my self.


----------



## slyfox

Going to Walmart and getting some craft supplies and groceries. It's late but I still feel nervous


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Going to Walmart and getting some craft supplies and groceries. It's late but I still feel nervous


Went. The self-checkout was not open so had to go through the regular checkout


----------



## slyfox

Going to log off an do a bunch of cleaning


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Going to log off an do a bunch of cleaning


Did the log off part but not so much the cleaning part... Ended spending a lot of time learning to braid. Trying to learn a variety of crafts


----------



## slyfox

About to do some cleaning and then go to the grocery store. Might eat first to see if it helps my acid reflux


----------



## AceEmoKid

About to work on some rough business plans and then program a bit of my in-progress text adventure. That is, as soon as I find the willpower to log off this site.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> About to do some cleaning and then go to the grocery store. Might eat first to see if it helps my acid reflux


Didn't do any cleaning. So I'm going to stay logged off SAS until I do at least 6 hours worth



AceEmoKid said:


> About to work on some rough business plans and then program a bit of my in-progress text adventure. That is, as soon as I find the willpower to log off this site.


Good luck and have fun! I have a hard time staying off this site as well


----------



## slyfox

About to buy some more plastic boxes for organizing and maybe do some cleaning. I'll not be posting on SAS until I finish my cleaning goal for today.


----------



## Sherloki

Going to the supermarket later today.. And I have to find everything and pay myself uwu


----------



## chinaski

I'm about to start working on a school project. Not moving from my desk until I'm done. I'll update this post every ~2-3 hours. it's 12pm now.

*3pm - haven't done much. been distracted with youtube and other *****


----------



## inerameia

Stop smoking or control my smoking
Get over this cold
Finish next week strong


----------



## slyfox

Sherloki said:


> Going to the supermarket later today.. And I have to find everything and pay myself uwu


Hope it went well 



chinaski said:


> I'm about to start working on a school project. Not moving from my desk until I'm done. I'll update this post every ~2-3 hours. it's 12pm now.
> 
> *3pm - haven't done much. been distracted with youtube and other *****


Know the feeling  I keep finding things to distract me when I really need to get things done.



Peregrínus said:


> Stop smoking or control my smoking
> Get over this cold
> Finish next week strong


Hope you feel better 

I'm about to work on some bills and go to bed. Really need to get to bed so I don't try to weasel out of going to my parent's house for Father's Day.


----------



## A51XF

I've been working on the tutorial for making a vault in Fallout New Vegas. I have the base work done.I still have to learn how to clutter the vault and create a navmesh for it. I need to finish Loki's Tomb for the Skyrim creation kit tutorial also.

VaultWork1 by wimpymilkdrinker, on Flickr


----------



## KSlice

At work tomorrow night I'm going to try to approach 5 different customers, smile more, and try to keep a conversation going with a coworker.


----------



## A51XF

KSlice said:


> At work tomorrow night I'm going to try to approach 5 different customers, smile more, and try to keep a conversation going with a coworker.


Those are good sound goals in dealing with the public. Good luck with trying them out at work.


----------



## slyfox

I'm about to stop procrastinating and mail in a check for the power bill


----------



## SofaKing

File divorce papers today. My wife asked for it, but I filed for convenience (long story). They are prepared and we've both signed, now off to the court for filing them to get on the hearing docket. This sucks.


----------



## slyfox

KyleInSTL said:


> File divorce papers today. My wife asked for it, but I filed for convenience (long story). They are prepared and we've both signed, now off to the court for filing them to get on the hearing docket. This sucks.


Best of luck. Sorry things didn't work out. Hope now things go as smoothly as possible.



slyfox said:


> I'm about to stop procrastinating and mail in a check for the power bill


Instead of working on my bill I spent almost two hours unsuccessfully trying to make chain mail... :doh Was having trouble with the slippery jump rings I made(the finish on the jewelry copper was very slippery), the rings coming apart, and keeping track of the pattern. Was a first attempt, so I guess better luck next time. Afterwards forced myself to write the check and am now I'm off to mail the bill.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

learn how to play the guitar and clean my room


----------



## A51XF

CBT therapy for a half hour.


----------



## A51XF

CBT therapy again it's the most important thing I need to work on daily.


----------



## A51XF

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> learn how to play the guitar and clean my room


Good luck learning how to play guitar.


----------



## thecrazy88

I want to do NaNoWrimo this year, but I want to see if I can do something next month.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

A51XF said:


> Good luck learning how to play guitar.


thanks . it's a bit difficult because I'm self-learning (not taking any classes) but I'll figure it out.


----------



## slyfox

About to do some drawing practice


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> About to do some drawing practice


Did 41 minutes of drawing


----------



## twistix

Working on saying/writing something. I worry about most everything I say which prevents me from saying much at all.

If you're reading this it has been successful. It is a start at least.


----------



## slyfox

twistix said:


> Working on saying/writing something. I worry about most everything I say which prevents me from saying much at all.
> 
> If you're reading this it has been successful. It is a start at least.


I read it. Good job 

I'm about to do some housecleaning


----------



## A51XF

I'm going to do some more clutter work for my vault.


----------



## A51XF

CBT therapy now and I don't really feel like doing it.


----------



## slyfox

A51XF said:


> CBT therapy now and I don't really feel like doing it.


Good luck. That's how I feel with most things I need to do lately. What exactly is clutter work? Either way working on a game world seems fun


----------



## A51XF

slyfox said:


> Good luck. That's how I feel with most things I need to do lately. What exactly is clutter work? Either way working on a game world seems fun


Clutter is basically furnishing a room. I'm doing a big clutter pass right now, and then I'll make a small clutter pass for smaller items like ashtrays,clipboards, soda bottles...etc.

I never really had a interest in working on game worlds until I started using mods for my games. After seeing what other people created on the Nexus it motivated me to learn how to make mods and start learning how to use the creation kits. If you're interested I recommend the Skyrim creation kit to get started. You need a fairly decent gaming PC and Skyrim on Steam of course. I recommend the legendary version with all DLC.

Oh and I did my CBT therapy so that makes four days strait.

Also I know it's very hard to stick to anything. When you don't feel like doing something that is exactly the time to do it. At least that seems to work for me. And don't feel like you need to complete everything in one day. If you do one goal in the day hey that's at least one goal, don't punish yourself for not completing every goal you wanted to do that day.


----------



## A51XF

After I shower I'm going to work on bluegrass rhythm guitar. And practice working on my hammer-ons.


----------



## slyfox

A51XF said:


> Clutter is basically furnishing a room. I'm doing a big clutter pass right now, and then I'll make a small clutter pass for smaller items like ashtrays,clipboards, soda bottles...etc.
> 
> I never really had a interest in working on game worlds until I started using mods for my games. After seeing what other people created on the Nexus it motivated me to learn how to make mods and start learning how to use the creation kits. If you're interested I recommend the Skyrim creation kit to get started. You need a fairly decent gaming PC and Skyrim on Steam of course. I recommend the legendary version with all DLC.
> 
> Oh and I did my CBT therapy so that makes four days strait.
> 
> Also I know it's very hard to stick to anything. When you don't feel like doing something that is exactly the time to do it. At least that seems to work for me. And don't feel like you need to complete everything in one day. If you do one goal in the day hey that's at least one goal, don't punish yourself for not completing every goal you wanted to do that day.


Good job on the CBT therapy!

So you are making the area look more lived in or like it has been around for awhile? Sounds fun, but I already have too many hobbies/interests that I need to work harder on. I honestly wish there was time to learn to do everything, but I'm already stretching myself thin. Would be fun to work on someday though. Does it require a lot of programming?

I keep going to bed whenever I get depressed about the things I need to do. I've been thinking I really need to set an alarm and force myself to stay up for 12-16 hours. It was easier when I had a job because I had to worry about the supervisor getting mad if I wasn't working. Also I wasn't in my comfort zone and I suck at socializing so work gave me something to pass the time.


----------



## slyfox

About to work on resetting my schedule. Going to set my alarm to limit my sleep time


----------



## A51XF

slyfox said:


> Good job on the CBT therapy!
> 
> So you are making the area look more lived in or like it has been around for awhile? Sounds fun, but I already have too many hobbies/interests that I need to work harder on. I honestly wish there was time to learn to do everything, but I'm already stretching myself thin. Would be fun to work on someday though. Does it require a lot of programming?


Yeah I'm trying to make it look more lived in, although in Fallout New Vegas most places have a once lived in abandoned feel to them. As for what I'm doing you don't need to know how to program. I haven't run into any programming yet anyways. I would like to do some programming eventually but for now I'm mainly putting lego pieces together digitally. You don't have to be Bill Gates or anything to do this. There is some learning involved and a lot of reading instructions but nothing overly complicated.


----------



## A51XF

I failed day 5 of CBT therapy btw lol...So I have to start all over again today. Oh well at least I can start it on a Monday this time. Four days in a row is a accomplishment over not doing it at all I suppose. The glass is half full I that's what I'm telling myself. :b


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> About to work on resetting my schedule. Going to set my alarm to limit my sleep time


I ended up turning my alarm off when I woke up and in total slept about 12 hours...


----------



## A51XF

I'm going to sit outside and practice my guitar.


----------



## Direction

I want to make a girl I like be my girlfriend, and I want to stop feeling hesitant and awkward with girls. I just feel alone sometimes, and I honestly don't want anything sexual, I just want something intimate.


----------



## slyfox

About to clean whether I want to or not


----------



## SummerTimeFrank

I'm studying right now, if I pass all my texts tomorrow I graduate high school


----------



## slyfox

SummerTimeFrank said:


> I'm studying right now, if I pass all my texts tomorrow I graduate high school


Good luck! Hope you pass 

I've stopped my cleaning. Got out of the mood when my back started hurting


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I need to work on some assignments, but I really don't want to. I am too worried about other things and tired.


----------



## MCHB

I have two goals for this summer that are sort of an ongoing thing.

1. Get out mountain biking; every time I go out, I try and go a little farther each time. Seems to be working so far! I basically go out and explore the random trail networks up the hill from here.

2. Get out to the park and fly my RC helicopter more! I'm not the greatest yet, something tells me the whole anxiety thing makes it hard to go to one of the city parks (but not into the bush; go figure!), but how am I going to get better if I never get out? Last time I went, I did a sloppy figure 8! 

Career oriented goals will come in the fall; I left my job about a week and a half ago and am taking the summer off; taking a step back and re-evaluating things so to speak. The past few years have been testing, but a fresh start is in order!


----------



## slyfox

About to do a crap ton of cleaning. Things have been getting back to the way they were and I have a repairman coming in tomorrow. Wanna have someone in for once without being embarassed


----------



## A51XF

MBwelder said:


> I have two goals for this summer that are sort of an ongoing thing.
> 
> 2. Get out to the park and fly my RC helicopter more! I'm not the greatest yet, something tells me the whole anxiety thing makes it hard to go to one of the city parks (but not into the bush; go figure!), but how am I going to get better if I never get out? Last time I went, I did a sloppy figure 8!


That is a hobby I'd really like to get into.


----------



## slyfox

Feeling out of it now so taking a nape. When I wake up I'll make sure to do some cleaning before coming online. A repairman is coming over at 3 pm today and things are still a mess


----------



## diamondheart89

Putting together this July 4th picnic. First time I've ever really organized a social thing by myself.


----------



## slyfox

diamondheart89 said:


> Putting together this July 4th picnic. First time I've ever really organized a social thing by myself.


Good luck! Hope you have a fun time 

I'm about to finish up cleaning


----------



## catfreak1991

I have two job interviews coming up.


----------



## JeruHendrix

I just finished a 10 track beat tape and I'm uploading it to bandcamp while trying to pick good names for the tracks. The tape is called Neo-Tokyo, so I'm taking all my english titles and translating them to japanese. I'd describe the sound as cloud or futuristic trap beats. Lots of 808 drums and hi hat flanges, layered under synth lines and a couple jazz samples. I hate that bandcamp takes so long to upload! I'm dying here, waiting.


----------



## Nicole G

learning the piano


----------



## Citrine

A small painting someone asked me to do for a baptism gift. I'm supposed to have it done by tomorrow...but didn't get very far on it yet...Probably gonna be up nitpicking at it all night :/


----------



## slyfox

Cleaning and looking for a library book


----------



## slyfox

Cleaning while I look for a library book. I ended up not working on this in my previous post


----------



## Nicole G

slyfox said:


> Cleaning while I look for a library book. I ended up not working on this in my previous post


 I'm sure there's still time for it?


----------



## slyfox

Nicole G said:


> I'm sure there's still time for it?


I got an automated call about it today, but it was due June 22nd or something like that. So I'm sure I'm not in too big of trouble yet. Reminds me I better get back to looking for it.


----------



## Nicole G

slyfox said:


> I got an automated call about it today, but it was due June 22nd or something like that. So I'm sure I'm not in too big of trouble yet. Reminds me I better get back to looking for it.


Good luck finding it!


----------



## A51XF

I've been working on this vault the past two days. Yesterday I did about 10 hours strait, of course about 3 of those hours was spent correcting mistakes I made. I may have developed a addiction to this which is actually good for me.

Finish lighting vault74.

GeckLighting by wimpymilkdrinker, on Flickr

Clean up the navmesh for the enemy NPC walking paths.

Navmesh by wimpymilkdrinker, on Flickr

And I'm also going to re-string my guitar.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I'm about to order and start working on a 1/25 scale model of a '69 Chevelle (my first car).


----------



## Nicole G

A51XF said:


> I've been working on this vault the past two days. Yesterday I did about 10 hours strait, of course about 3 of those hours was spent correcting mistakes I made. I may have developed a addiction to this which is actually good for me.
> 
> Finish lighting vault74.
> 
> GeckLighting by wimpymilkdrinker, on Flickr
> 
> Clean up the navmesh for the enemy NPC walking paths.
> 
> Navmesh by wimpymilkdrinker, on Flickr
> 
> And I'm also going to re-string my guitar.


Wow, 10 hours straight! Good work.  Looks interesting. I wish my attention span could last that long. haha


----------



## slyfox

A51XF said:


> I've been working on this vault the past two days. Yesterday I did about 10 hours strait, of course about 3 of those hours was spent correcting mistakes I made. I may have developed a addiction to this which is actually good for me.
> 
> Finish lighting vault74.
> 
> GeckLighting by wimpymilkdrinker, on Flickr
> 
> Clean up the navmesh for the enemy NPC walking paths.
> 
> Navmesh by wimpymilkdrinker, on Flickr
> 
> And I'm also going to re-string my guitar.


Great job! hope I have that kind of dedication someday


----------



## cats456

I'm planning to work on developing my web game, atm I'm still designing the foreground map and characters.

In the future, I'm also thinking of implementing it into an mobile app


----------



## MachoMatt

I want to finally finish my zombie novella before school starts. I'm aiming for around 25,000 words, but writing is just so damn hard. In a nutshell, it's a zombie story in the Mongol Empire in the 1200's.


----------



## A51XF

Nicole G said:


> Wow, 10 hours straight! Good work.  Looks interesting. I wish my attention span could last that long. haha


Thanks.

Well you should start with 15 minutes, anyone can pay attention for 15 minutes.


----------



## A51XF

slyfox said:


> Great job! hope I have that kind of dedication someday


Thanks.

I'm know you have the dedication in you.

Fall down seven times, stand up eight.


----------



## Nicole G

cats456 said:


> I'm planning to work on developing my web game, atm I'm still designing the foreground map and characters.
> 
> In the future, I'm also thinking of implementing it into an mobile app


 Very cool 



MachoMatt said:


> I want to finally finish my zombie novella before school starts. I'm aiming for around 25,000 words, but writing is just so damn hard. In a nutshell, it's a zombie story in the Mongol Empire in the 1200's.


 I would so love to read it!!



A51XF said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Well you should start with 15 minutes, anyone can pay attention for 15 minutes.


 Haha, I do meditate in the mornings for about 10 minutes. It's hard but I am getting there slowly.


----------



## vanishingpt

Well, I've still got a personal art project to work on that I said I'd finish for one of my teachers.

I still have to work on scheduling for the next two upcoming semesters. They're going to be busy as I feel I need to take 6 courses, an extra course from a certificate program, and my internship on top of that. Will I have any free time and will I be able to hit the gym at 6 AM in the morning 2 days out of the week? Not sure if I can. I feel it'll be overwhelming but part of me still wants to try and learn the discipline and time management.


----------



## truant

A51XF said:


> I've been working on this vault the past two days. Yesterday I did about 10 hours strait, of course about 3 of those hours was spent correcting mistakes I made. I may have developed a addiction to this which is actually good for me.
> 
> Finish lighting vault74.
> 
> GeckLighting by wimpymilkdrinker, on Flickr
> 
> Clean up the navmesh for the enemy NPC walking paths.
> 
> Navmesh by wimpymilkdrinker, on Flickr
> 
> And I'm also going to re-string my guitar.


Knew what this was the instant I saw it. I put thousands of hours into modding Oblivion and a few hundred into FO3 and Skryim. I had to give it up so I could focus on making a living. Modding is as addictive as crack.


----------



## LolaViola

Some artwork. Illustrator is my shiz.


----------



## slyfox

Cleaning


----------



## slyfox

Taking a nap and then working on cleaning or drawing before I go on SAS


----------



## slyfox

^ Didn't do the previous one

After I take a nap get back to cleaning my room. Hoping to have it done tonight or tomorrow


----------



## slyfox

Taking another break from posting on sas. I'll do my best to not post or cheat and take peaks at the forums. I plan to not return until I'm working much harder on improving my life


----------



## calichick

Next Year - Get my career path settled
Next 2 Years - Move out on my own

I can't wait. I'm envisioning something very modern, something very simplistic, super classy. Only problem is, I don't know where I'm moving. I love looking at studio apartment ideas though...one day...


----------



## AussiePea

Next few days/evenings will be doing a lot of driver/car related data analysis in prep for next weekend. I'll be achieving probably my biggest life goal to date, just need to make the most of it.


----------



## slyfox

Reading an electronics book and cleaning around the house


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky

Maintaining my fitness, Working improving my voice in terms of tone and clarity. 

Generally making an extra effort in my appearance by taking greater care of my hair and clothes.

Going out when I don't even need to go out, to reduce my nerves and stop hiding away from the world.


----------



## mardymoo

I'm working on my weight and getting fit.

I have lost 1 stone and 3 pounds since April this year so far, go me


----------



## slyfox

read about 70 pages in an electronics book, but did very little cleaning. Going to go back to reading and cleaning


----------



## slyfox

Ended up reading 100 pages total. Not sure if I should focus so much on electronics though because I'm going to have to spend a bunch of money to continue getting setup (multimeter, breadboard, diodes, capacitors, transistors, resistors, integrated circuits, multiple types of wire, etc) or at least according to the book I'm working with. So far I haven't found a kit that lists most of the components for the projects in the book. Not super much but is a lot when I'm not sure if I should be sticking to this. Is fun but unless there is a way I can make money being self-employed from home with this feel I should focus more on my arts and crafting. Already have spent a ton of money on those.

Going to continue working on cleaning. Also getting some fruits and veggies. I'm thinking of forcing myself to eat at least a small amount at every meal.


----------



## slyfox

Have done a bunch of cleaning and also have been sticking to eating extra fruits/veggies at every meal and snack.


----------



## Boertjie

I'm about to wash the dishes


----------



## slyfox

Filling out some paperwork *yawn*


----------



## angelsfood

I don't want a fantasia lifestyle even if it feels good and what I'm talking about is college aged, beautiful woman with my own apartment, nice, good paying work, nice work, ect., boyfriend who loves me, ect., because I know it's not my fantasia, it's just someone else's that I think is my own and I can't do that, so I'd rather suffer, I'd always rather suffer than live someone else's idea of a wonderful life, good life, ect., ect., honest. What I want is to live my own life, that is as far away from all that and that is truly exciting and truly the greatest joy than all that crap. Even having girl friends because I've always been on my own. It's just not who I am. I hard one good one as children, but part of real life is people go on and you lose touch, ect., so... she was really the only friend I ever had and her family were really good people too. Anyway, I'm stuck in a rut a little bit and I want out and every time I do the right thing, (this is important) ... I always feel the urge to screw it up, like it feels so good, good as in holy, wholly, right, pure and just Christ-like whether Christ is a tale or true. It is by far the greatest, tremendous joy I have ever felt and I'm sure that there is. It is all powerful, I believe it scares me right back into I how I was before, so I think that I resist what is good because it feels too good to be true. I understand it so now it is just a matter of will and never looking back, so that is what I plan for this evening: to go in that way and to never look back, never think bad because I know what is right and what is wrong. Sigh. I really miss my close to be boyfriend and he wasn't perfect at all, but he was so patient and thoughtful and he really loved me, anyway, let's try this once more. .... I cannot go through life any other way, this is the way, the only way, to be honest all the time ... and respect everything and everyone, to be a full, complete human, person, to be all the things I know that adults are supposed to be no matter how others are to me and to each other. God bless you, (and my goals are coming along so well, I've scared myself, but not anymore)


----------



## angelsfood

A little though about Christ: Christianity, the whole point of Christianity was to teach people to look at who they truly are, NOT the little or "big" succeeding like money and status and brands and bull**** and the best people are those who have the most money and the things that are deemed the highest, ect., because when you've studied it for as intently and as long as I have which isn't long at all, to see it for exactly for what it is, it is so far from what people and the mind has the capacity to do and people spend it measuring themselves by pieces of paper and numbers and status and porn and sex and killing people, ect., but once you take a look at people in the light if truth, you see who you truly ought to care about. Bye.


----------



## mezzoforte

Brushing up on my jQuery, PHP, and Bootstrap. Trying to learn as much as I can before I have to start applying for internships. :afr


----------



## angelsfood

I'm back, I keep going back to wasting time on the internet in a way, never a waste in a way because I always learn something, but I want truly to live far more than the majority of life in real life. It's always better. .... Anyway, I have a few things to do then I have job interview! If it goes well, I'll be saved. Seriously. 2 weeks approximately from now. I won't be coming back after this last entry. 2 years on this site from 19 to 21 and I don't want to come back, ever, think of it, nothing. .... Two weeks is the job interview. After this last sentence I'm not ever getting back on here and staying off the internet and technology and electrics for most of the time. I'm talking only once a week if that. So much better. Eating good food, exercise and those with dressing nice "sexy", whatever is totally different world. Oh, and being honest and making the right choices all the time. That's what it's all about. .... Bye. .... Oops. This one.


----------



## Jay689

I'm going to finally sculpt my first human character in Zbrush.


----------



## slyfox

Some paperwork I should finish and get mailed before 5.


----------



## Str

Getting into a solid studying rhythm and actually getting good grades.

After I got this, my next goal will probably be about taking initiative in social settings.


----------



## spititout

my edu assignment. jeez im good at procrasinating. if only there was a degree in Procrasinology. where for the end of semester speech you get up and say 'im actually not gonna be doing this today, i'm gonna go and play soccer on the oval now'. tutor's like thats a HD


----------



## slyfox

going to clean my car out some


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

I really want to start selling and buying things off the internet. but I am scared to try. In the past, every time I try and reach out for something, something else comes along and snatches it away. I am doing okay right now, I don't want to reach out for anything else because I am scared, it will somehow bring bad luck. I am too scared to be happy. Does this make sense to anyone else?


----------



## CraZzyChiC

Helping people the best way that I can, To be able to help people with issues that I can. Just wanting to help people to become the best that they can be


----------



## EmyMax

I shouldn't have any job interview this week, as no one called me since last Monday. So I might just relax, finally, in the upcoming week, after a long and stressful hot summer and do the following:

1) a long-haul flight in *Flight Simulator *with the PMDG 747.....finally (always wanted to do that, but there's always something more urgent to do that break the pace, as soon as I take off and fly only a few miles :yes)

2)helping my auntie out with a project she's working on her computer

3)and finally........re-watch James Cameron's *"TITANIC*" in all its glory, after nearly 16 years of not seeing it. 
Always collected memorabilia, video versions (Laserdiscs, DVDs, Blu-Rays, VHS), Soundtracks, books, posters and stuff like that of this movie (the movie's got a special place in my heart.....long story to tell here), but always couldn't find a decent peaceful evening to sit down, alone, and watch it again. Hope this upcoming week will be the time to finally re-watch it. :yes


----------



## slyfox

A ton of house cleaning


----------



## Lifeofanartist

working on some plans for tomorrow. I have some classwork to do.


----------



## Nicole G

Going to finish checking my email then going to browse Facebook.


----------



## cherryboom

I'm working on:
- regulating my sleep pattern
- Studying more efficiently
- Connecting with other on campus (somehow!)


----------



## Nicole G

Trying to pull out of this depression that I've really sunk into for a couple months now.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

winning


----------



## Nicole G

karenw said:


> Hope you feel better soon


Aw, thank you.


----------



## Kind Of

I guess I'm going to do this NaNoWriMo thing.


----------



## Nicole G

Dusting, calling a friend and then heading over to a friend's house for a short visit.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

UI have discovered new radoactive isatope but it is so vollatile that it does not have a half-life but quarter-life so we must observe with hasty.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

I have to get down on my freakin hands and knees and scrub grout haze off the new kitchen tile with an acid wash. And I'm avoiding it like the plague because it's going to suck big time. Sitting on the computer is much more fun.


----------



## slyfox

Cleaning and washing my clothes. Really need to get this house clean so I can have the furnace looked at. Also all I do is sleep. Going to try to force myself through this tiredness. Already slept 3-4 times in a row with short awake times in between


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Cleaning and washing my clothes. Really need to get this house clean so I can have the furnace looked at. Also all I do is sleep. Going to try to force myself through this tiredness. Already slept 3-4 times in a row with short awake times in between


Aside from staying up didn't work on cleaning. Did go out shopping and around people though


----------



## Neena101

About to work on my Microbiology and Virology notes! :O Got an exam on Friday, but currently wasting all my time procrastinating.. xD


----------



## Nicole G

Vacuuming


----------



## Reckoner7

Need to fill in lots of job applications by Fri, been putting them off but deadlines for most of them run out soon.



EmyMax said:


> 1) a long-haul flight in *Flight Simulator *with the PMDG 747.....finally (always wanted to do that, but there's always something more urgent to do that break the pace, as soon as I take off and fly only a few miles :yes)


Stupid question but with these simulators do you fly the whole way i.e a good few hrs in flight playing the game? I seen some online vids of X Plane 10, looks amazing.



Neena101 said:


> About to work on my Microbiology and Virology notes! :O Got an exam on Friday, but currently wasting all my time procrastinating.. xD


Got a guy at work is studying Microbiology at Warwick Uni. He's doing his dissertation on water pollution and was going to The Gambia as part of his research but he's not going anymore as his parents forbid him going even though it's Ebola free  
Good luck with the exam on Friday.


----------



## musiclover55

Calculus homework because that's all my life revolves around these days! Can't wait until this semester's over.


----------



## EmyMax

Reckoner7 said:


> Need to fill in lots of job applications by Fri, been putting them off but deadlines for most of them run out soon.
> 
> Stupid question but with these simulators do you fly the whole way i.e a good few hrs in flight playing the game? I seen some online vids of X Plane 10, looks amazing.
> 
> Got a guy at work is studying Microbiology at Warwick Uni. He's doing his dissertation on water pollution and was going to The Gambia as part of his research but he's not going anymore as his parents forbid him going even though it's Ebola free
> Good luck with the exam on Friday.


With FSX, yes you can fly a long haul flight, like 10hrs or 18hrs. Though, theres options for both speeding up the simulation rate (so you can finish a 10hrs flight in less than 2 hours ), as well as saving and resume the flight at the exact point you were flying. 
But what makes FSX a great realistic simulator are payware addons, like the PMDG or Level D, that provides the same systems and instruments used in real 777, 767 and MD11 and 747. 
Both these developers (PMDG & LEVEL D) have access to Boeing's own schemes and aircrafts systems. So they know what they put in their own softwares. Hence why they also cost a lot (see the PMDG 777 price tag )
I wanted to get the PMDG 777 for Xmas, as theres no other good professional 777 for FSX, but it costs just a lot. I will wait when the Boxed DVD version comes to Amazon, so I can buy a used one for less.


----------



## AussiePea

Designed an upgrade to the cooling duct for my 3D printer. Stock duct only cools one extruder, my duct cools both. Pretty stoked to be able to use my everyday work skills in an enjoyable hobby. These printers are damn awesome.


----------



## Nicole G

A couple of chores


----------



## slyfox

Walking and maybe glass work


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

slyfox said:


> Walking and maybe glass work


Glass work??? That's cool. What do you make?


----------



## slyfox

BehindClosedDoors said:


> Glass work??? That's cool. What do you make?


Thanks, but don't really make anything at the moment. Trying to learn lampworking but I don't have proper tools. Yesterday, mostly experimented with melting glass for the first time and trying to make beads and pendants.

Was having trouble getting the bead I tried to make to completely bend around a mandrel so ended up giving up and fusing it instead to another piece of glass and bending it over to make a loop for a necklace. Today, I'll probably see if I can shape the glass more. Thinking of buying some better equipment and glass rods designed for this(using broken bottle glass atm) but might wait until spring because I was using the outdoors for ventilation


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

slyfox said:


> Thanks, but don't really make anything at the moment. Trying to learn lampworking but I don't have proper tools. Yesterday, mostly experimented with melting glass for the first time and trying to make beads and pendants.
> 
> Was having trouble getting the bead I tried to make to completely bend around a mandrel so ended up giving up and fusing it instead to another piece of glass and bending it over to make a loop for a necklace. Today, I'll probably see if I can shape the glass more. Thinking of buying some better equipment and glass rods designed for this(using broken bottle glass atm) but might wait until spring because I was using the outdoors for ventilation


Hey at least you're trying. I've always wanted to learn to work with glass. Never got past the thinking about it stage though. It's a brave venture to undertake. I think working with a torch puts me off the idea. I burn myself easily enough just trying to cook...so I'd probably kill myself with a torch :sus Good luck though, if you ever make anything decent you should post it here for us to see! Handcrafted things are so nice compared to mass produced crap.


----------



## slyfox

BehindClosedDoors said:


> Hey at least you're trying. I've always wanted to learn to work with glass. Never got past the thinking about it stage though. It's a brave venture to undertake. I think working with a torch puts me off the idea. I burn myself easily enough just trying to cook...so I'd probably kill myself with a torch :sus Good luck though, if you ever make anything decent you should post it here for us to see! Handcrafted things are so nice compared to mass produced crap.


I was doing this with a small plumbing torch, but am still a little nervous about it myself. I've heard of glass fusing lately that people are doing(I think without torches), but am pretty sure it requires a kiln. If I continue with lampworking I'll need a kiln but even the small ones all seem to be $400+  . Thanks, I'll try to post a pic sometime if I make anything decent lol

Well better get going before I try to get out of doing anything today


----------



## Reckoner7

EmyMax said:


> But what makes FSX a great realistic simulator are payware addons, like the PMDG or Level D, that provides the same systems and instruments used in real 777, 767 and MD11 and 747.


Sounds cool. I dont have the patience for simulation games but I love open world games and software such as FSX, Google Earth etc where it recreates the real world.


----------



## EmyMax

Reckoner7 said:


> Sounds cool. I dont have the patience for simulation games but I love open world games and software such as FSX, Google Earth etc where it recreates the real world.


 If you happen to have some freetime, I suggest checking out FSX, or even FS2004, if you don't have a really powerful machine.
There's plenty of sceneries, airports of all regions of all countries, and amazing HD-environment enhancements stuff like REX, for realistic weather and clouds, and plenty of other cool enhancements for both terrain and airports taxiways, etc, to take the "old" gritty FS2004 graphics to the same level of detail and realism as that of FSX.
You get the same PMDG 747, MD11 and Level D 767, if you love highly detailed and realistic jets. Nothing changes with FSX, in terms of realism and enhancements. And you can see and judge for yourself, by seeing videos of both simulators, running the same enhancements and addons that I mentioned.
I still have FS2004, along with all the enhancements and addons that I mentioned, installed in my HD, along with FSX. As FSX don't have any good-looking Italian airport, nor even a decent scenery in the payware department. So, sometimes, I just load it up and enjoy flying inside my country. 
But other than that, they're great simulators.


----------



## Farcical Dreamer

finish my cat ears headband


----------



## Nicole G

Laundry.


----------



## slyfox

Buying low sodium foods from the grocery store


----------



## slyfox

Paying the rent I forgot to pay a couple days ago


----------



## EmyMax

Buying some Xmas presents for relatives, and myself too, off Amazon.
There's plenty of good deals in electronics and music. Better buying them now, as in December it's almost impossible to find anything you were looking for at good prices (specially "special collector's" items, and those particular electronic devices that not anyone know about their existence, nor the technology/engineering behind them), and both post-offices and express couriers are full of letters/packages/deliveries 'till January. 
So, better do it now, than waiting 'till the beginning of December.


----------



## T Studdly

A personal art project. About I did something besides random doodles. When i'm done and if I feel proud of the work I think i'll post it in the drawing thread. So i'm satisfied but I need to draw the rest of the characters then scan it and color them all. Should be easier since my schedual's freed up.


----------



## slyfox

T Studdly said:


> A personal art project. About I did something besides random doodles. When i'm done and if I feel proud of the work I think i'll post it in the drawing thread. So i'm satisfied but I need to draw the rest of the characters then scan it and color them all. Should be easier since my schedual's freed up.


Good luck  I need to start working on art more

About to clean a pan and make a lowish sodium meal


----------



## T Studdly

slyfox said:


> Good luck  I need to start working on art more
> 
> About to clean a pan and make a lowish sodium meal


Thank you


----------



## Nicole G

In a few hours I will make dinner for my mom and aunt.


----------



## Raynic781

Gonna start on my paper for class. Kind of excited to start it since it's on an interesting topic (well to me it is). Also have to study for a test I have tomorrow.


----------



## hatred89

These are the main things I should definitely concentrate on:
1. Start eating more healthy
2. Exercising! (bought a card for gym yesterday, gonna start tomorrow)
3. Stop eating crap (soda, candy and so on)

If I don't start doing these things, I will end up pretty bad in the end. And that's not what I want.


----------



## Nicole G

Looking at what I need to get at the grocery store.


----------



## cocooned

Going to attempt to fix the wiring in my friends Triumph Spitfire but I know within 2 hours ill just be drunk/passed out in his garage like always.


----------



## unknwonname

Practice with chem problems. Got an exam in one week... and only know about 1 chapter out of the three tested. Oh boy...


----------



## Nicole G

Just finish checking my email and then look at Facebook. Sundays are my lazy days and I love it!


----------



## AceEmoKid

typing up the latter half of a script, formatting it (the lack of which i've been scolded for previously), and then i must brace myself for a long, cold night in the animation labs. one of our team members got sick with the chicken pox, so we expect him to be out the rest of the semester....meaning we're down 1/4th of our workforce. we have to make up pretty much all of his backgrounds and shots, since he never really started on them during the entire 12 weeks he wasn't sick. sigh. i hate working in groups.


----------



## mezzoforte

About to study for my math exam that's tomorrow.



T Studdly said:


> A personal art project. About I did something besides random doodles. When i'm done and if I feel proud of the work I think i'll post it in the drawing thread. So i'm satisfied but I need to draw the rest of the characters then scan it and color them all. Should be easier since my schedual's freed up.


Personal projects are always fun.  I wish I had more time to work on mine.


----------



## T Studdly

mezzoforte said:


> About to study for my math exam that's tomorrow.
> 
> Personal projects are always fun.  I wish I had more time to work on mine.


Indeed, I find that when i'm working on something like that I feel relaxed. Nice change of pace from the strict art projects for school.

That sucks, perhaps you'll get some time to finish them later.


----------



## Nicole G

should make a phone call to a friend that I haven't talked to in a couple of weeks. That will be about an hour (she can talk a lot). Then later I am making chicken for dinner, dipping it ranch dressing and then coating it in bread crumbs and baking it in the oven. Hope it turns out good.


----------



## Magnatolia

I'm working on my blog, currently trying to set up a list of daily and weekly tasks to help tame the process a bit more. Seriously, there's like 10 or 20 different types of tasks involved in a blog business and I was going crazy.

But now that I'm seeing the light again, I'm getting excited


----------



## Nicole G

Will have to work on cleaning my kitchen and bathroom later.


----------



## slyfox

hatred89 said:


> These are the main things I should definitely concentrate on:
> 1. Start eating more healthy
> 2. Exercising! (bought a card for gym yesterday, gonna start tomorrow)
> 3. Stop eating crap (soda, candy and so on)
> 
> If I don't start doing these things, I will end up pretty bad in the end. And that's not what I want.


Sounds good  I need to do the same. I'm already suffering from a life of unhealthy eating. I'm trying to change but it is hard



Buckyx said:


> eating only healthy from various sources, been trying for 2+ years .. still combining pure healthy and pure junk like an idiot
> 
> more mind/body improvement & their connection while not damaging self, hopefully


I'm the same way. I've been eating more vegetables and fruits but I still keep eating bad stuff. Keep trying 

I'm about to go to the bank and mail my electric bill. Have put it off for too long


----------



## versikk

My next thing to do is to make a todo list on what to do next

I need to work on my routines, namely forcing myself not to go to bed later than 3 in the morning.


----------



## LolaViola

Some drawings...my skills are rather rusty *cracks knuckles*


----------



## TabbyTab

hw unfortunately. *internal crying begins*


----------



## versikk

I made my todo list. I got lots of stuff to work on...


----------



## MCHB

Geo-reference Jpg's, make KMZ files and put them on my gps; Woo! :boogie


----------



## versikk

Buckyx said:


> acting by heart/balls instead of brain lol, today managed to look a girl in the eyes, smile and say hi without forcing the facial muscles


Grats on being able to smile. I know how hard that is


----------



## Nicole G

dishes, take out the garbage and make a phone call.


----------



## TabbyTab

Bout to work on eating these cookies I just made


----------



## EmyMax

Getting off high-sugary drinks like fruit juices and non-alcoholic beers.
Lately I found that they tend to dehydrate me so much, giving me high adrenaline rushes in the morning, with my head feeling like it's going to explode, and my heart racing almost as I took 10 cups of coffee.
Going to stick with just natural homemade orange, apple and lemon juices and plenty of water (even though I already drink more than 2 litres a day) from now on. 
No more industrial drinks.


----------



## Nicole G

TabbyTab said:


> Bout to work on eating these cookies I just made


Yums, cookies!! What kind did you make?

I will have to get working on my laundry in a couple of hours.


----------



## max87

I'm opening a restaurant with my family. While i dread the idea of being with them 24/7 and knowing that at age 27, single, working on this and with avoidant personality, i'll be alone the rest of my life (i'm an only child). Lots of people might think starting your own business is great... but i'm suffering it. Nothing anxiety wouldn't do to any of us


----------



## Nicole G

Going to start working on my scrapbooking again. Haven't done that in almost a year now. I was working on one with family pictures. A little excited to get started on it. Been having trouble finding things to enjoy, hopefully this will work.


----------



## slyfox

Cleaning


----------



## Nicole G

I never ended up working on the scrapbook yesterday. Not working on too much else today, already did a few things for the day.


----------



## social worker

Today I want to live in the moment, on that razor's edge between the past and the future.

Also, quit being controlling, critical and judgemental and learn acceptance.

And maybe get in some cardio tonight.


----------



## Nicole G

social worker said:


> Today I want to live in the moment, on that razor's edge between the past and the future.
> 
> Also, quit being controlling, critical and judgemental and learn acceptance.
> 
> And maybe get in some cardio tonight.


Ah, those words, living in the moment. That's what I want too but it is just so hard. Any tips?

Today I have to go do some banking and would like to get some groceries.


----------



## social worker

Meditation and breathing exercises...Youtube has lots of guided meditation for those of us that need a little help...it gets me in the now, at least for a brief moment...


----------



## Nicole G

social worker said:


> Meditation and breathing exercises...Youtube has lots of guided meditation for those of us that need a little help...it gets me in the now, at least for a brief moment...


I have done the guided meditations before and they did help calm me down during the meditation but then I just kind of stopped for some reason. So I decided to get back into it and had such a hard time with it. I know it can take time and you should be patient with it. Saying that I should start again and stick with it even if it is hard to do at first because with time it should get easier. I'll get back into it and hopefully it will help.

Not too much am I working on today. Some marking stuff in my bank book but not a lot needed to do today.


----------



## Dilweedle

I've gotta finish cleaning & testing some games to sell on eBay, then I'm cleaning my bird's cage.


----------



## versikk

Tomorrow... find out results on my exam. And depending on the result, cheer joyfully or get smacked in the face by reality and an overwhelming sense of duress. I fvckin hate school.


----------



## Nicole G

Going to see my case worker for the second time. Will go over goals I want to accomplish.


----------



## slyfox

House cleaning and some art. Was going to do it later but I couldn't sleep


----------



## slyfox

I'm probably going to cancel the cable repairman coming over again, but I guess I'll do some cleaning first before I go to bed.


----------



## CWe

Nothing. I'm goalless and lazy :/


----------



## inerameia

I need to learn algebra, geometry and trig before computer science...


----------



## Nicole G

Going out to get my medications and my cat's medication.


----------



## slyfox

Trying to return something to Walmart. Also taking some soda cans in for the deposit


----------



## Nicole G

Nothing. Watching TV.


----------



## Fairykins

Fixing my sleep as I've been sleeping in the day and waking up in the afternoon... again. I swear it feels normal for me to be awake during the night, it's everyone else who is sleeping wrong -_-

I do miss the daytime though.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Finally gonna exercise now that my cold is gone.



Dilweedle said:


> I've gotta finish cleaning & testing some games to sell on eBay, then I'm cleaning my bird's cage.


What games are you selling?


----------



## Dilweedle

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> What games are you selling?


 Oh, I already sold them. I was selling my Sega Genesis w/ all it's games, etc.


----------



## imwiththedj

.


----------



## Anti89

i changed my major so i need to start looking for potential internships and sign up for community college classes again... bleh

I also need to look at class requirements for my programming major and start learning how C++ works


----------



## slyfox

Some house cleaning


----------



## Barakiel

a short essay for an online class, shouldn't be too difficult


----------



## slyfox

Moving some stuff instead of continuing to sit around


----------



## hanzitalaura

sad vlad said:


> Getting out of the bed. It takes a hard work.


It sure does


----------



## Andras96

In all honesty, I need to stop looking into the mirror. Every time I look at my reflection, I realize all of my efforts to look half way decent or presentable are all pointless.


----------



## jmjheart

My Youtube Videos


----------



## thatjaydegirl

Have to go pick up a certificate for successfully finishing my course, then go to the vape shop, then finish packing the rest of the things in my apartment and clean out my refrigerator... :x seems overwhelming but I think I can do it


----------



## sociallydiseased

I'll be cleaning my work space in a bit, otherwise my supervisor will yell at me when she wakes up.


----------



## slyfox

House cleaning and then probably sleep. I then will do more house cleaning and packing things up


----------



## infpturtle

Me too - House cleaning, day after day, until I don't feel so guilty about doing something more fun, which I really need!


----------



## slyfox

infpturtle said:


> Me too - House cleaning, day after day, until I don't feel so guilty about doing something more fun, which I really need!


Know the feeling. I usually end up not cleaning or doing things I want to for fun though. I'll choose not to do something fun because I'll keep telling myself I have work to do. I then end up not doing the work anyway :doh

Back to cleaning and packing. Originally aimed to be finished by Friday. Not sure I'll finish by then but I should at least get the majority of it done for the moving truck. Was originally supposed to be tuesday but we had to extend it because it is such a mess here.


----------



## Smallfry

Editing some listings in my shop its in need of some spring cleaning


----------



## slyfox

Back to cleaning and packing. Managed to delay the move to Monday. Still not looking good on making it. Gotta get to work


----------



## slyfox

Doing some late night moving and maybe installing some curtains and shades


----------



## someonewasere

I like the idea of public accountability and I am a goal setting enthusiast so brace yourselves.

Tomorrow:
Personal/Uni/Organisational
1. Go to the gym tomorrow, after 9, and tell them that my card is not working. Work-out. 
2. Print forms (Stat Dec etc) to take into uni
3. Pick-up letter from old house
4. Go into uni and hand-in forms
5. Work on writing up diagnosis section of case study
6. Organise meal plan for the week
7. Go food shopping
8. Organise social activities for next weekend
9. Pick-up textbook from Post Office
10. Do laundry and vacuuming
11. Play La Valse D'Amelie

Overcoming SA goals
1. Listen to Tape 6A of Overcoming Social Anxiety
2. Read through workbook section
3. Call Nan (in hospital)


----------



## slyfox

> Doing some late night moving and maybe installing some curtains and shades


I moved a vehicle load to the new place, but didn't worry about the shades. I'll wait until after the big stuff is moved tomorrow to worry about shades and curtains

Now off to pack some more boxes and take some loads to the new place



someonewasere said:


> I like the idea of public accountability and I am a goal setting enthusiast so brace yourselves.
> 
> Tomorrow:
> Personal/Uni/Organisational
> 1. Go to the gym tomorrow, after 9, and tell them that my card is not working. Work-out.
> 2. Print forms (Stat Dec etc) to take into uni
> 3. Pick-up letter from old house
> 4. Go into uni and hand-in forms
> 5. Work on writing up diagnosis section of case study
> 6. Organise meal plan for the week
> 7. Go food shopping
> 8. Organise social activities for next weekend
> 9. Pick-up textbook from Post Office
> 10. Do laundry and vacuuming
> 11. Play La Valse D'Amelie
> 
> Overcoming SA goals
> 1. Listen to Tape 6A of Overcoming Social Anxiety
> 2. Read through workbook section
> 3. Call Nan (in hospital)


Good luck! Sounds like a pretty busy day. I need to start gettign more done in a day.


----------



## chinaski

Clean my room. Tonight I'm just going to do my desk, pick up any books laying around, and maybe organize one of my drawers.


----------



## jim_morrison

Uni work, exercising more, eating better.


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> Clean my room. Tonight I'm just going to do my desk, pick up any books laying around, and maybe organize one of my drawers.


Not really. My desk was pretty dirty so I spent all my time cleaning it (and slacking off watching youtube videos).

I'm going to continue cleaning tomorrow. my goal is throw all the useless crap away before i start organizing.


----------



## chinaski

Had a busy day so I didn't have much time to clean. I put away most of the DVDs I had laying around (the remaining will probably go to the trash), gathered up all the books on the floor, and I cleared one drawer. Going to put the books in that drawer and probably do a bit more cleaning/organizing before I go to bed.


----------



## chinaski

Did a bit more cleaning today - not much, but whatever. Some of the books covers had gum, so I spent more time than I wanted on taking the gum off with Goo Gone. They look good as new now. Might post some of these up on ebay tomorrow.

Still have a lot to do, but I'm hoping to finish by Sunday (HA!). I hope.
I have to run a few errands and catch up on a few things tomorrow, so I don't know how much cleaning I'll get done.

(these post seem kinda pointless, so I'll probably delete these after/if I finish cleaning. for now it's nice to have somewhere I could check-in for what I've done. I think it helps)


----------



## Cherrycarmine

Either draw something or write in one of my journals.


----------



## Imbored21

I have 30 pages of essay and a 25 minute presentation due within the next 2 weeks. I'm just watching porn right now. FML


----------



## slyfox

Cleaning ugh


----------



## conqueror2000

I want to work harder on eating better & exercising. 

I also want to be better at doing the things I know I should be doing.

I am so lazy, & unmotivated at times...I just cannot force myself to do things.

I spend way too much time online. I am addicted to the computer...been so since 2006.


----------



## Smallfry

I'm making a baby journal for my sister who is expecting her first child next month (and I'm going to be an aunt OMG!)


----------



## Mxx1

Working on a powerpoint right now.


----------



## slyfox

Smallfry said:


> I'm making a baby journal for my sister who is expecting her first child next month (and I'm going to be an aunt OMG!)


Congrats to your sister and to you on becoming an aunt  Sweet of you on the baby journal!

........................................

I'm about to do a ton of cleaning  Needs to get done though


----------



## slyfox

conqueror2000 said:


> I want to work harder on eating better & exercising.
> 
> I also want to be better at doing the things I know I should be doing.
> 
> I am so lazy, & unmotivated at times...I just cannot force myself to do things.
> 
> I spend way too much time online. I am addicted to the computer...been so since 2006.


Sounds exactly like my problems. There are so many things I should be doing but all I do is waste my time online. It is really hard to motivate myself. People act like this is an easy problem to correct(just do what you need to do), but it isn't easy for everyone. I also really need to be eating healthier. Best of luck to you on changing things


----------



## Jesse2014

Nothing. I am a lazy good for nothing. I am about to watch gilmore girls on Netflix. 

I know, pretty pathetic for a 35 year old man. But I don't care.


----------



## Smallfry

slyfox said:


> Congrats to your sister and to you on becoming an aunt  Sweet of you on the baby journal!
> 
> ........................................
> 
> I'm about to do a ton of cleaning  Needs to get done though


Thanks, its not long now!!


----------



## Corvus Cowl

Youtube Channel! I want to do a let's play channel, and I want to get a bit of video editing under my belt. That plus everyone says I'm pretty fun to listen to, so I think it'll be fun!


----------



## slyfox

About to do some more cleaning/organizing


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Some more Excel functions.* :yawn


----------



## Hikikomori2014

washing my hair


----------



## slyfox

Take a shower and get some things done


----------



## crazaylulu

Have to finish a 20 page paper GAHH and its so boring. EFF life right now lol.


----------



## pineapplebun

Looked at this thread, and thought what I have to do:

1. Make kefir and kombucha
2. Pay for college 
3. Make some important calls
4. Review high school math and english again for college assessment. Being out of school for a few years sure makes me feel rusty. I mean, I didn't see the purpose in remembering even fractions because it's not applicable in my life?


----------



## Nicole G

Eating some lunch ( a sandwich with ham, cheese and mustard), drinking an orange juice and replying to emails.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Taking a nap


----------



## Nicole G

Ugh, I have to get started on the dishes


----------



## slyfox

Mowing the lawn before it gets dark


----------



## Nicole G

cleaning the bathroom and kitchen.


----------



## slyfox

Making an appointment and changing my address with some places


----------



## Lasair

I'm tidying my room - Gosh I am sick of renting and living in one room


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Putting my laptop back together. I hope all the pieces fit.


----------



## Nicole G

Washing some dishes. Yayyyy.. ha


----------



## Lonelyguy111

An Excel workbook for household financial budgeting.
Have to finish up the expense averages and make a user's guide.
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :yawn :surprise:


----------



## slyfox

Going on my first short walk of the day. My lower back and calves have been hurting too much to do more than very short walks. Trying to get 30 minutes total in each day.

After this I'll probably soak my air plants(tillandsia). Might also pin some strawberry runners to pots so I can grow some new plants


----------



## Nicole G

not sure yet. I have no plans for today. Maybe play some pokemon.


----------



## Zosie92

Finishing my sisters birthday present. Two weeks late now.


----------



## Nicole G

Zosie92 said:


> Finishing my sisters birthday present. Two weeks late now.


What's the birthday present??

I am about to cook up some turkey bacon and freeze it so it will last longer.


----------



## slyfox

Really not in the mood, but going to force myself to go on a short walk before I cook and go to bed


----------



## Nicole G

after I'm done eating. I am not too sure yet.


----------



## Nicole G

I already did my chores today so maybe I will play some pokemon.


----------



## slyfox

Hooking up a printer. Would rather sleep


----------



## chinaski

200 push-ups (8 sets of 25). in between sets i'm going to install photoshop and nero on my new computer.

*edit: done*


----------



## Nicole G

I'm having some company coming over to visit soon.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Making my *** mobile ..by driving. lol


----------



## Nicole G

Nothing really, probably surf this site.


----------



## Nicole G

Not much, waiting for my friend to come pick me up.


----------



## zendeva

outifits on polyvore.com


----------



## BackToThePast

Today I'm definitely going to do that thing I have to do, hopefully.


----------



## Nicole G

Watch house, play a facebook game and check email.


----------



## Nicole G

finish eating dinner. Sausages and brussel sprouts.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

There's a big pimple on the back of my neck that feels like it needs to pop.


----------



## Nicole G

Some homework


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Android-x86


----------



## Nicole G

More of surfing this site then maybe a computer game.


----------



## pineapplebun

1. Study for midterms 
2. Start my assignment
3. Call insurance 
4. Make kefir and yogurt
5. Study some more...


----------



## JDsays

Working on my resume then studying for an exam.


----------



## ChairmanWow

1. Finish final project for school
2. Becoming more social especially with women
3. Trying to find a job with the help of an agency


----------



## slyfox

Paying some bills


----------



## Nicole G

Organizing emails


----------



## Fat Man

I plan on practicing my drawing and writing tonight. Hope I actually get started soon.


----------



## stewartmays1

im working on myself to get better so i have just enterd myself in a workout program started today really hoping to turn my life around


----------



## Nicole G

stewartmays1 said:


> im working on myself to get better so i have just enterd myself in a workout program started today really hoping to turn my life around


Good for you   Keep at it.


----------



## slyfox

Shoveling snow


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I will begin working out in a bit, meditate and review some homework.


----------



## slyfox

About to clean my cpap machine so I can use it when I sleep tonight. Haven't used it in awhile.


----------



## slyfox

Shoveling snow. Probably will just start it and finish tomorrow


----------



## Nicole G

Play a boardgame, dogopoly


----------



## Kevin001

Myself. I'm about to workout a little.


----------



## slyfox

Going to my counselor


----------



## AFoundLady

I'm working on improving myself and giving myself a chance.

- work out and work on getting fit
- forcing myself to believe in myself, my potential and stay positive
- work hard and study. 

I actually am on the process of doing all three concurrently and there is no greater feeling in this world. I am doing all that I can to help myself and I know this will pay off.


----------



## MamaDoe

Making a nice piece of steak, which doesn't taste too much like a dead body.
That's if my tooth pain calms down... might have to be pasta tonight -.-


----------

